# Deleted desktop files keep reappearing after deletion



## Leoplate25 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi, i don't use the recycle bin, i directly delete files and folders, everything was working fine till i upgrade to windows 10 2004. The thing is: if i delete a file, folder, .rar, etc. from my desktop and open a game, or program, the file keeps reappearing on the desktop. If i press F5 it disappears, but it's very annoying to be pressing F5 the hole time and if i try to delete the file it tells me that i should try again because the file isn't in its location anymore. It's kinda a ghost/zombie file reappearing, and it happens with the last file i create, download or put in the desktop and then delete it. What should i do or try?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 11, 2020)

Something going with the icon cache file?

Did a search and I came across this.








						Files/Folders Keep Reappearing After Deletion in Windows 10/8/7
					

Deleted files keep coming back in Windows 10? Deleted files keep reappearing after deletion on SD card or flash drive? Read this page and apply the four ways to fix deleted files keep coming back or reappearing with minimal efforts.




					www.easeus.com


----------



## natr0n (Jul 11, 2020)

Go to drive and right click /properties / tools/optimize ssd


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jul 11, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Something going with the icon cache file?


What should i do? Even using the Recycle Bin, if i permanently delete a file/folder, it reappears again (after open a game and exit, for example).

EDIT: I reseted icon cache with no luck.



natr0n said:


> Go to drive and right click /properties / tools/optimize ssd


Tried this with no luck either...


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 11, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> What should i do? Even using the Recycle Bin, if i permanently delete a file/folder, it reappears again (after open a game and exit, for example).



You could try these options to see if solves the issue. Made a edit to my previous reply.








						Files/Folders Keep Reappearing After Deletion in Windows 10/8/7
					

Deleted files keep coming back in Windows 10? Deleted files keep reappearing after deletion on SD card or flash drive? Read this page and apply the four ways to fix deleted files keep coming back or reappearing with minimal efforts.




					www.easeus.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2020)

I've experienced this on 2004.  I believe you'll find the file isn't really there, and right-click->refresh on Desktop will make it vanish.

Appears to be some kind of Desktop caching bug.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jul 11, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You could try these options to see if solves the issue. Made a edit to my previous reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already tried this, thanks! 



R-T-B said:


> I've experienced this on 2004.  I believe you'll find the file isn't really there, and right-click->refresh on Desktop will make it vanish.
> 
> Appears to be some kind of Desktop caching bug.


Yes, i refresh on Desktop and puff, it disappears. But when i open a game or program again, it reappears. It only happens with the last file you created or downloaded. 
Then i should wait till Microsoft do anything about this? Thanks!!!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Then i should wait till Microsoft do anything about this? Thanks!!!



That's what I am doing.  Seems after a few refreshes the Desktop finally "gets the memo" anyways.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jul 11, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> That's what I am doing.  Seems after a few refreshes the Desktop finally "gets the memo" anyways.


What a crap... Thanks! You always help me, hehe!


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 11, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> What a crap... Thanks! You always help me, hehe!


Hey now, I’ve helped you out at least once maybe twice.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jul 11, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Hey now, I’ve helped you out at least once maybe twice.


I appreciate your help, too. Thanks!  

EDIT: Having an i5-9600K, should i upgrade to a 10600K or wait till next gen?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 11, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> EDIT: Having an i5-9600K, should i upgrade to a 10600K or wait till next gen?


I’d wait for Intel’s Rocketlake, and AMD’s Ryzen 4x00 before upgrading. Updgrading to the i5-10600K only gets you HyperThreading, and a clockspeed bump.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jul 11, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I’d wait for Intel’s Rocketlake, and AMD’s Ryzen 4x00 before upgrading. Updgrading to the i5-10600K only gets you HyperThreading, and a clockspeed bump.


Rocketlake it is! Thanks! Have a good night (at least here, in Argentina, is night time, haha!).


----------



## DuckyStar (Sep 28, 2020)

i have exactly the same problem are there any news how to fix it?

thanks


----------

